# كل ماقدمته من شروحات فى تصميم وصيانه الطرق وادارة المرور أسأل الله ان ينفعكم به . م خالد عبدالكريم



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 يوليو 2013)

*علم أسأل الله ان ينفع به 

كل ما قدمته فى مجال هندسة الطرق
انشر تؤجر بإذن الله 

مهندس : خالد عبدالكريم

جامعة كفرالشيخ 

العمل الحالى مهندس بمركز الاستشارات والبحوث الهندسيه بكلية الهندسه جامعة كفرالشيخ
قدمت العديد من الدورات المرئيه والكتب الالكترونيه فى برامج التصميم الهندسى للطرق وصيانه 

الطرق وادارة المرور
-------------------
التصميم 
civil 3d

فيديو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng373210/#post2997530
كتاب الكترونى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng337902/
--------------------
صيانه الطرق 

شرح برنامج البيفر لتحديد معامل حاله الرصف للطرق 
pci
كتاب الكترونى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng373563/
---------------------
ادارة مرور 

شرح برنامج السينكرو لتحديد مستوى خدمة الطرق 
فيديو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng346534/
--------------------------------------------------- 

*​


----------



## عمر علي 86 (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يجعلك ماقدمته لخدمه المهندس العربي والامة العربية في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي / مهندس خالد


----------



## Eng.kaka22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس 
اسمحلى اضع تساؤل فى موضوع حضرتك ,,
انا بصمم شبكة طرق لمخطط ببرنامج اللاند ,, و والحمد لله خلصت عمل البروفيل تمام ونقاط الربط والتقاطعات ,, بس فيه مشكله فى عمل المقطع العرضى ,, انا عملت المقطع العرضى للارض الطبيعية ,, يبقى تركيب الـ template عليه وحصر الكميات ؟؟
بحثت فى مواضيع كتير وشفت فيديوهات ومش لاقى الطريقة ,, هل بركب انا الـ template يدوى , بمعنى عند كل محطه انا اللى بركبه ولا ايه ؟؟ ياريت حد يفيدنى فى النقطه دى ضرورى ,, وازاى اعمل حصر كميات بعد ما اركب الـ template التصميميى بتاعى على مقطع الارض الطبيعية ؟؟
أرجو الافادة يا اخوانى ​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (10 أغسطس 2013)

Eng.kaka22 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس
> اسمحلى اضع تساؤل فى موضوع حضرتك ,,
> انا بصمم شبكة طرق لمخطط ببرنامج اللاند ,, و والحمد لله خلصت عمل البروفيل تمام ونقاط الربط والتقاطعات ,, بس فيه مشكله فى عمل المقطع العرضى ,, انا عملت المقطع العرضى للارض الطبيعية ,, يبقى تركيب الـ template عليه وحصر الكميات ؟؟
> بحثت فى مواضيع كتير وشفت فيديوهات ومش لاقى الطريقة ,, هل بركب انا الـ template يدوى , بمعنى عند كل محطه انا اللى بركبه ولا ايه ؟؟ ياريت حد يفيدنى فى النقطه دى ضرورى ,, وازاى اعمل حصر كميات بعد ما اركب الـ template التصميميى بتاعى على مقطع الارض الطبيعية ؟؟
> أرجو الافادة يا اخوانى


وجزاك مثله 
الخلاصه فى اللاند هتلاقيها فى الفايل الرائع دا للمهندس فواز والمهندس جلال العنسى ربنا يحفظهم 
http://rghost.net/48022087
لكن نصيحتى لك انك تتعلم السيفيل لانه هو المستقبل فى تصميم الطرق 
​


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااا جزيلا مجهود رائع 
ما هي خطوات تصميم طرق مخطط جديد بالسيفل


----------



## ali992 (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fageh (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور أستاذ خالد على هذه المعلومات ولكن لماذا لم يتم اكمال دورة السينكرو واقتصرت على طريقة التثبيت فقط ومن أكثر من سنة وتريد متابعىة الدورة ونحن ننتظر الرجاء اذا كان بالامكان اعطاء أي معلومات عن التقييم المروري للتقاطعات باستخدام السينكرو 8 وكيفية تحسين الأداء المروري من خلال مشروع حقيقي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## احمد الجعفري (6 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات وشكرا لجهودكم المتميزة بالمواضيع اعلاه والمذكورة سائلين العلي العظيم ان يمد اعماركم ومعلوماتكم الغنية . وارجو منكم المساعدة في موضوعي التالي... انني مهندس كهرباء وحاليا استلمت مسؤولية وحدة المرور راجين ممن لدية معلومات عن التالي مساعدتي واكون شاكرا لكم:-
1) انواع الصبغ المستعمل في تخطيط الشوارع والمنشا وطريقة الخلط .
2) افضل انواع الاليات المستخدمة والمجربة في تخطيط الشوارع.
3) العلامات المرورية الضوئية والارشادية والتحذيرية.
4) هل يوجد برنامج حاسوب للاستخدام في مثل هذا المجال يمكن استخدامه؟
شكرا جزيلا لمن ساعدني في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (13 سبتمبر 2013)

fageh قال:


> مشكور أستاذ خالد على هذه المعلومات ولكن لماذا لم يتم اكمال دورة السينكرو واقتصرت على طريقة التثبيت فقط ومن أكثر من سنة وتريد متابعىة الدورة ونحن ننتظر الرجاء اذا كان بالامكان اعطاء أي معلومات عن التقييم المروري للتقاطعات باستخدام السينكرو 8 وكيفية تحسين الأداء المروري من خلال مشروع حقيقي ولك جزيل الشكر


بالفعل يا اخى انا مكملتش الدورة بتاع السينكرو لظروف وقتها 
ان شاء الله اجهز داتا جديده واكمل شرح الدوره قريباً بس انتهى من البرامج اللى انا شغال فيها حالياً


----------



## ragelalmra (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا...وانا في انتظار ما لديك من محاضرات تخص النقل والطرق فلقد اخبرتني انك ستقوم برفعها ولكن يبدو ان الدنيا قد انستك,,وانا في انتظارك وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ragelalmra قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا...وانا في انتظار ما لديك من محاضرات تخص النقل والطرق فلقد اخبرتني انك ستقوم برفعها ولكن يبدو ان الدنيا قد انستك,,وانا في انتظارك وجزاك الله خيرا..


فعلا انا نُسيت 
اعذرنى 
بإذن الله ارفعلك كل ما يخص الطرق والنقل عندى


----------



## ragelalmra (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لا داعي للاعتذار مهندس خالد فهموم الدنيا كثيرة..وانا في الانتظار وشكرا لك...


----------



## حسام بوشكش (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
عندى استفسار لو سمحت.
بعد ما باظهر القطاعات العرضية للمسار الفقى للطريق عايز اظهر المنسوب التصميميى والطبيعى تحت القطاع اعمل ايه


----------



## عرار (24 سبتمبر 2013)

first of all,you did a great and neat job in presenting the Civil 3D training lecture.thanks a lot


----------



## عرار (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Hello,you did not mention the superelevation topic during your presentation . applying superelevation will effect the design , cross section and earth works quantities

thanks I just want to knew​


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ragelalmra (28 أكتوبر 2013)

باشمهندس خالد..طال غيابك عن المنتدي وعن تزويدنا بما هو جديد..فنتمني ان تكون بصحة جيدة..ونحن ما زلنا في انتظار بقية محاضرات السينكرو..وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## hiwa karim (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك اللة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (7 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khlio kolo (5 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر ليك وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ragelalmra (20 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم استاذ خالد....
احب ان استفسر حضرتك في طريقة حساب ال m
how to Reduce the number of deduct values to m
ويا ريت مثال بسيط يوضح حالة ان the number of deduct values available is less than _m _deduct values
والحالة الاخري المعاكسة لها the number of deduct values available is greater than m deduct values
وهذا بالنسبة لحساب قيمة pci يدويا بدون استخدام برنامج 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي خالد...


----------



## elfaki (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## علاء الملوانى (24 يناير 2014)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## adel104 (24 فبراير 2014)

أشكر الباشمهندس خالد على المجهود الرائع


----------



## salsabeela (10 مارس 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو زيد السراوي (15 مارس 2014)

م عبد الكريم اريد شرح اتوكاد مبتدئين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (20 مارس 2014)

شرح السوبر ايليفشن وكيفية اعداد حساباته واخراجه على برنامج سيفيل ثرى دى | مهندس خالد عبدالكريم

شرح التقاطعات فى السيفيل ثرى دى مهندس . خالد عبدالكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

شكراا​


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## molathm elqudah (6 مايو 2014)

الكلمات تعجز عن الشكر
فــجـــــــــــــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً ... ​


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mido_ghost97 (4 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة

محتاجييين شرح لبرامج التصميم الأنشائي زى superpave ,keenpave
ياريت يابشمهندس تعمل شرح لهم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Saif Elsayer (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور والله ..............


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ادهم مجدي ابواليل (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بشمهندس بعد اذنك كنت عايز شرح ازاي اعمل مسار لطريق على الخريطه الكنتوريه


----------



## shrek (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جميييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## ابو قمر التميمي (5 أغسطس 2015)

*احسنت استاذ*


----------



## ibrahimezat (2 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yaman-ya (7 نوفمبر 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## kingiraq (23 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا


----------



## منار منير (29 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم مهندس خالد انا محتاجه طريقه رسم دهانات طرق المواصلات والكات اى ولافتات الطريق بعد اءن حضرتك ولو فيه فيديو ليها يبقى جزاك الله خير


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

نتمى لك التوفيق


----------



## حمدي الخولي (13 يونيو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 يونيو 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

